# Haydn String Quartets: Opus 9



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm sorry for the long gap. Nevertheless, it happens to mirror the long gap between Haydn writing the op. 2 and op. 9 (hopefully this won't happen every time ). He wrote the op. 9 in 1769, in what is generally considered his 'Sturm und Drang' period. This isn't apparent in as much as they aren't very 'Sturm und Drang' (apart from the d minor one), however it is evident that it is the same period that Haydn produced so many masterpieces in the symphonic genre (for example, the use of Baroque contrapuntal techniques). And perhaps he produced more in the quartet genre? 

Anyway, one good thing is that from now on there aren't any confusions about the quartets being arrangements of other works, EXCEPT the minuet of the E flat quartet is also used as the 'aria' in the theme and variations in E flat for piano - a fitting recycling of such a beautiful theme.

As usual, choose your favourite quartet, and comment on the works, recordings etc. The polls are single vote only - so if you particularly love more than one of the quartets then please say so in the thread.

Previous: Opus 1, Opus 2, Opus 3

Next: Opus 17


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Had to vote for the D minor, a very cool quartet - I really like the contrast between the adagio and the fast and relentless finale. All the movements are really good. I have the Buchberger quartet interpretation of these works. Your post makes me want to listen to these again . Honourary mentions: No. 2 in E flat Major, also excellent.


----------



## Karabiner (Apr 1, 2013)

Listened to them by the Aeolian Quartet (the only complete set I own). I particularly liked no.3 and no.5, and the slow movements for these quartets in general. I'm afraid I don't have much more to say, as nothing seemed very memorable but I think that could be partly due to the recording - I'm used to the amazing Quator Mosaiques or the Salomon quartet on period instruments. Are there any complete sets on period instruments?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Karabiner said:


> Listened to them by the Aeolian Quartet (the only complete set I own). I particularly liked no.3 and no.5, and the slow movements for these quartets in general. I'm afraid I don't have much more to say, as nothing seemed very memorable but I think that could be partly due to the recording - I'm used to the amazing Quator Mosaiques or the Salomon quartet on period instruments. Are there any complete sets on period instruments?


Try the Buchberger and Festetics Quartet sets for HIP.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

I agree quartet in Dm / No.4 is most stand out among all six. For runner up I choose quartet in Bb / No.5 , like the long 1st movement in Poco Adagio there.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I have these by the Angeles Quartet. Sometime between these divertimenti and Opus 17, Haydn's muse whispered in his ear; something along the lines of "Give those other guys more to do".


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I eventually punted for the G major. I could just as easily have voted for the d minor or the A major one though. I really like this period, even though I prefer op. 17 and 20.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Ramako said:


> I eventually punted for the G major. I could just as easily have voted for the d minor or the A major one though. I really like this period, even though I prefer op. 17 and 20.


Yes, I think the Op. 9 is a great set as well - Haydn always has excellent ideas .


----------

